# Stain stick



## azhang (Aug 11, 2014)

Recipes anyone? Would pure coconut oil soap work? Thx


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 11, 2014)

Mine is pure CO soap, works a treat.


----------



## Nevada (Aug 11, 2014)

Anybody use a lotion tube for a Laundry Stain Stick?


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 12, 2014)

I tried it once and within 6 weeks it was falling out due to shrinkage from water loss


----------



## Relle (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=27808
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=25211
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=4123
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=4526


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 12, 2014)

A KOH / NaOH soft-ish soap might work great in a push-up tube. But a 100% NaOH soap -- I agree with the others.


----------

